# Postal delays?



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Any problem with deliveries from the Shop?

Been waiting for ages for two badges...

Thanks Team


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

TTotal said:


> Any problem with deliveries from the Shop?
> 
> Been waiting for ages for two badges...
> 
> Thanks Team


I'll check...


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

The answer is no and yes...

No, we don't have any postal delays other than normal delivery times, etc

Yes, we've had a problem in getting cheques from our PO Box. The PO Box is near our ex treasurer and hadn't been visited for a while. Done now and I'm sure that your order will be checked & despatched the next time that Rob is back home.

Rob can be contacted on [email protected] if you want to get an update


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Muchos grazias senor 8)


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

TTotal said:


> Any problem with deliveries from the Shop?
> 
> Been waiting for ages for two badges...
> 
> Thanks Team


Never fear the post Mistress is here  Two Blue PeTTer badges coming up [smiley=jester.gif].

I'll try to post them out for you today John, sorry for the delay :-*


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Got one of those, and a Crackerjack pencil and pen too 
..

But Auntie Jean (Tinga and Tucker ) 









I am really sad as I dont have my TTOC badges


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

I'm sooooooooo sorry John [smiley=bigcry.gif]

I'll give myself 1000 lines 'I must try harder not to disappoint ' :wink:

After I've sent your badges out of course 

:-*


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

I am soo happy I am going to sing my favorite song..


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Terri, I think you have made him happy.........


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

TTotal said:


> I am soo happy I am going to sing my favorite song..


Ahhhhhh bless :-* Your serenading me :-*

Thank you 8)


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

mighTy Tee said:


> Terri, I think you have made him happy.........


It's a miracle 

I've made a man happy  WOW!


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

Terri_TT said:


> mighTy Tee said:
> 
> 
> > Terri, I think you have made him happy.........
> ...


At John's time of life, just waking up in the morning makes him happy :wink: :lol:


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

Oh Jooohn!

Guess what? :?


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

Gizmo750 said:


> Terri_TT said:
> 
> 
> > mighTy Tee said:
> ...


I know how he feels :roll:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Gizmo750 said:


> Terri_TT said:
> 
> 
> > mighTy Tee said:
> ...


Guy, wait til you see my new *B*u*m*blebee*w*


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Terri_TT said:


> Oh Jooohn!
> 
> Guess what? :?


WOT ? :?


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

TTotal said:


> Terri_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Oh Jooohn!
> ...


It's on it's way [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

S.W.A.L.K  8) :-*


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

TTotal said:


> Gizmo750 said:
> 
> 
> > Terri_TT said:
> ...


You've got it then?? ? ? ? ? ?

Well the 999 gets serviced at the end of the month and then I will be ready to go.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Yeh delivered last wednesday !

Need to get some miles on very soon, maybe a meet beginning of March at Poole?


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

TTotal said:


> Yeh delivered last wednesday !


Blimey, that was good, I posted it after it arrived


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Terri...small lesson in spotting the differance between a BMW and a badge (mmm they do both begin with B though...)

BMW









TTOC Badge


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

John,

You know where I am, and you are welcome whenever you like - just drop me a text or call to check I'm in first unless you just want to risk it for the ride out.

Guy


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Okeedokee mate.

Look out for a wasp riding on a wasp :lol:


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

TTotal said:


> Terri...small lesson in spotting the differance between a BMW and a badge (mmm they do both begin with B though...)
> 
> BMW
> 
> ...


I know! One is red and black the other yellow and black 

And it's ok :roll: You don't have to thank me for missing my lunch because I had to rush to the post office to post your badges. :wink:

Oh you didn't


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

No worries, I missed lunch too ( waiting for some forum info)


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

TTotal said:


> No worries, I missed lunch too ( waiting for some forum info)


What did I miss?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Dunno I missed it :roll:

Off home now or I'll be cycling in the dark

Bye bye [smiley=kid.gif]


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

TTotal said:


> Dunno I missed it :roll:
> 
> Off home now or I'll be cycling in the dark
> 
> Bye bye [smiley=kid.gif]


You would have thought a big bike like that would have an engine and lights :wink: 

TTFN
:-*


----------

